# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech RCD AMS V0.0.9.22 mix update

## gsm_bouali

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.22 mix update*   *Latest Update :*  *
- Renault, 22DC593/62L, 24c16 by Philips 
- Opel, CD 300, CQ-JG1033GC, 20983513, 24c128 by Panasonic 
- VW, CD Player Audio System, 5X0 035 119D, 24c16 by Samsung 
- Audi, Concert CD, 8E0 035 186J, 24c16 by Grundig 
- Audi, Concert CD, 8E0 035 186M, 24c16 by Grundig 
- Honda, DEH-M6727ZH, 39101-S5S-B710-M1, 93c46 (reverse) by Pioneer 
- Fiat, Ducato / Doblo CD, 7 645 358 316, 25320 by Blaupunkt 
- Volvo, FJFJ MBYI 8 PKG, 28169574, 24c32 by Delphi 
- VW, RCD 510, MID EU, 7 640 206 360, 3C8 035 195F, 95128 by Bosch 
- VW, ULVWNFZ, 7H0 035 156, 24c16 by Technisat*   
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

